# probleme mit vordefinierten spaltenbreiten bei tabellen!



## BALU (24. Juli 2001)

hi!

ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe mir eine linie gebastelt die ich als trennlinie benutzen möchte, mit der voraussetzung, daß diese bei allen auflösungen exakt 90% des bildschirms füllt. und zwar habe ich mir dafür eine bestehende linie genommen und das linke und rechte ende abgeschnitten und jeweils als eigenes gif gespeichert. aus dem mittleren teil habe ich mir dann eine 1px breite spalte herausgeschnitten und diese auch als einzelnes gif gespeichert.
um die linie nun aufzubauen habe ich folgenden code verwendet:


```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="90%>
<tr>

<td width="11px">
<img src="linie_links.gif" width=11 height=12 border=0>
</td>

<td background="linie_mitte.gif">
<img src="dummy.gif" width=100 height=12 border=0>
</td>

<td width="11px" align="right">
<img src="linie_rechts.gif" width=11 height=12 border=0>
</td>

</tr>
</table>
```

wobei dummy.gif einfach ein leeres transparentes gif ist, daß 12px hoch und 100px breit ist.
im ie funzt es einwandfrei aber sowohl in netscape als auch in opera ist die linke und rechte tabellen zelle wesentlich größer als 11px und deshalb klaffen zwischen dem mittelteil und den endstücken zwei häßliche lücken!
bitte helft mir, ich kriege langsam die krise! ;(( 

cya balu


----------



## RedZack (24. Juli 2001)

das alles kein problem ich hab nur keine zeit das jetzt zu tippseln... nur das dus weisst: ich schreibs dir nachher. vielleicht ist ja auch schon jemand vor mir da


----------



## BALU (24. Juli 2001)

ok, dann warte ich schon ganz gespannt auf deine antwort, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, daß die anderen nicht auch noch ihren senf dazu geben können!


----------



## ajay (25. Juli 2001)

*ich versuchs mal*

probier einfach mal die linke und rechte spalte auf width=1% zu stellen.

ich hab selbst net ausprobiert.


----------



## BALU (25. Juli 2001)

habe gerade mal versucht die beiden äußeren spalten auf 1% und die mittlere auf 98% width gesetzt. jetzt funktioniert es zwar unter ie und opera, aber netscape geht immer noch nicht. hilfe, ich kriege die krise!!! ;((


----------



## ajay (26. Juli 2001)

*nochmal !*

also ich habs jetzt mit ie5.5 nn4.7 nn6.0 probiert und es funzt ...
hier der quelltext


```
<div align=center>
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width=90% border=1>
<tr>
    <td width=1%><img src="linie_links.gif" width=11 height=12 border=0></td>
    <td width=100% background="linie_mitte.gif"><img src="dummy.gif" width=100 height=12 border=0></td>
    <td width=1%><img src="linie_rechts.gif" width=11 height=12 border=0></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
```

ich hab zur verdeutlichung noch border=1 von der tabelle gesetzt.

hoffe es klappt jetzt !


----------



## BALU (26. Juli 2001)

hey cool, danke!
jetzt sieht es unter ie5.5, opera5.11 und netscape4.75 gleich aus. allerdings setzt netscape6 die hintergrundgrafik zwei zeilen übernander. dies kann man zwar mit style="background-repeat:repeat-x;" unterdrücken, allerdings setzt er dann die endstücke mittig und die mitte ganz nach oben, was sich auch mit valign=top in den äußeren spalten nicht unterdrücken läßt, aber das bekomme ich sicher noch in den griff!


----------

